# Posting A Reply to Another's Reply



## DarrellMass (May 12, 2016)

When someone posts a reply to an ongoing thread, there is a "reply" button at the end of their statement. I'm wondering why, when you post a reply to their comment, it goes to the end of the main thread, rather than showing as a sub-thread within the main thread?


----------



## NostalgiaSmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Because on threads with numerous pages the reader (or the person you're replying to) would have to move continually back and forth to follow the progress of the thread.

This is why the "Reply With Quote" button is there; to show you are replying to a particular post (or several posts with the "Multi-quote" button).


----------



## NostalgiaSmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Duplicate! LOL


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

This forum software does not use subthreads. That's just the way SOTW is organized. It has both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## DarrellMass (May 12, 2016)

C'est la vie! Thanks guys. I guess this old dog will have to learn some new tricks? I am a long time member of the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum, which utilizes the subthread format, but I can adapt!


----------

